# InPageError: Windows Explorer crashing



## rick93 (May 11, 2012)

Okay, so all of a sudden I start up my PC, and the Windows Explorer keeps on crashing. The problem signature is:

Event Name: InPageError
Error Status Code: c000009c
Media type with errors: 00000003

It runs fine on Safe Mode, and I can get the Task Manager to start as well when I start Windows normally, so I can do most of the stuff that I need to do. However, I would like to fix this as soon as possible nevertheless. Thanks in advance.


----------



## allheart55 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello Rick 93 and Welcome to TSG,

The error code c000009c is a device error that could be related to a failing hard drive.

Open up an elevated administrator command prompt, and then type in the following command to do a disk check of your drive. *chkdsk /r /f *
Check Disk will display a prompt that asks whether you want to schedule the disk to be checked the next time you restart the system. Type *Y*
for Yes and hit the* enter* key. Reboot your computer and disk check will start. 

(To open an elevated command prompt click on start and in the search box type* Cmd.exe* and select Run as an Administrator. )

When check disk has completed to view the CHKDSK LogFile results, click on Start and in the search box type in *eventvwr.msc* and press the *Enter* key.

Expand the Windows logs heading, then select the Application log file entry. Double click on the Source column header. Scroll down the list until you 
the Chkdsk entry (wininit for Windows 7)

Copy and paste the results in your reply.


----------

